# Retag and packaging



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

who do you guys use to retag and package your shirts?


----------



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Junio130 said:


> Hi, Please tell me what country / area you are from. If in UK, i may be able to help.


im in the US


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

My self. Sit down for a few days and get it down. Save your self a few hundred bucks as well.


----------



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

TopseyCret said:


> My self. Sit down for a few days and get it down. Save your self a few hundred bucks as well.


yeah Im with that. Where do you order your supplies? i.e Packaging and bags.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

12 x 15" 2 Mil Industrial Poly Bags S-2385 - Uline

this a good bag to get?


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Packaging from Uline. Wovens from Lucky Label. Hangtags from Print 1000. Sewing skills from my mother.


----------



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

ill6031 said:


> 12 x 15" 2 Mil Industrial Poly Bags S-2385 - Uline
> 
> this a good bag to get?


can you get those custom made or blank?


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

patpeazy said:


> can you get those custom made or blank?


not sure, i just found them and was seeing if anyone knows if there good to get to put folded t shirts in


----------



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

ill6031 said:


> not sure, i just found them and was seeing if anyone knows if there good to get to put folded t shirts in


 
it said it was on the description, but I can't buy them with Old Mcdonald's farm on it. LOL


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

patpeazy said:


> it said it was on the description, but I can't buy them with Old Mcdonald's farm on it. LOL


I think that's just an example of something inside bag


----------



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

TopseyCret said:


> Packaging from Uline. Wovens from Lucky Label. Hangtags from Print 1000. Sewing skills from my mother.


 
i couldn't find the hangtag page you were talkin about. I found some others though. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

patpeazy said:


> i couldn't find the hangtag page you were talkin about. I found some others though. Thanks for the insight.


What's the hang tag site I couldn't find the site he was talking about either....


----------



## TheWorkingDog (Feb 17, 2012)

If you're still looking for hang tags, we do a great job supplying many clients with our quality apparel trims, tagless print transfers, UPC's and a lot more. We also offer design support. Visit our site to learn more about all of our products and services and email us directly if you'd like a free quote. Thanks!

The Working Dog Label Co. & Associates - (HOME) THE DOG HOUSE


----------

